# Usb Microscope Camera Arrived Today!



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

As part of my job I supply science equipment to schools. Therefore, purely for research reasons, I requested a sample from the supplier and can think of nothing better to take pictures of than watches! These photos are from a Motic ecoLine, but i have also used a Veho VMS-001 (Amazon, Â£24!) and they have similar results, although the Motic educational software is better for my work.

Water damage on dial










Time for a new crystal?










There is also all sorts of digusting things you can do with it - hair folicals that would petrify RolexGirl! More seriously, it will be great for tinkering too. Got to be worth it - if anyone has any watch related shots they want to see let me know


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

part of my 1955 Ulysse Nardin movement


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh that is seriously cool.


----------

